# Motorcaravans and the DVLA!!



## tosh (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi, don't know if this has been asked before, so sorry if it's boring and i'm sure there are ways to find out directly from dvla but i like to hear personal experiences of people who've been there and done it!
When converting a van to a motorcaravan, what are the legalities involved? Do you have to tell dvla that you have made the modifications and apply for change of use?
Are there any problems with doing this?
What certification will i need for them or for insurance purposes once the build is complete?
Thanks in advance
Tosh


----------



## tofo (Apr 22, 2009)

tosh said:


> Hi, don't know if this has been asked before, so sorry if it's boring and i'm sure there are ways to find out directly from dvla but i like to hear personal experiences of people who've been there and done it!
> When converting a van to a motorcaravan, what are the legalities involved? Do you have to tell dvla that you have made the modifications and apply for change of use?
> Are there any problems with doing this?
> What certification will i need for them or for insurance purposes once the build is complete?
> ...



think the basic thing is a set of photos inside and outside include the registration no  and change vehicle type to motorhome
letter to dvla and pray that it comes back changed dont know if there is a charge.
a good number have done it at the self buil club


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Apr 22, 2009)

Get yourself over to sbmcc.co.uk their archives contain loads of info. including ins. cos. that insure self-builds.


----------



## shannon (Apr 23, 2009)

*Alfie*

Just send photos and brief explanation what you have done to DVLA with your log book they will send you a new log book saying your van is now motorhome there is no charge for this. sometimes it helps when your MOT needs doing depending on the weight you can usually get it done at a normal MOT garage as with a car. Hope this helps. Alfie


----------



## dogmanlpool (May 5, 2009)

tosh said:


> Hi, don't know if this has been asked before, so sorry if it's boring and i'm sure there are ways to find out directly from dvla but i like to hear personal experiences of people who've been there and done it!
> When converting a van to a motorcaravan, what are the legalities involved? Do you have to tell dvla that you have made the modifications and apply for change of use?
> Are there any problems with doing this?
> What certification will i need for them or for insurance purposes once the build is complete?
> ...



hello there recently just done a conversion and had it inspected at the chester DVLA ? just ring them and explain to them what you have done an get an appointment off them , paul i think is name is nice bloke ? anyway all you change is the body type to motorhome from panel van and it dosnt cost you anything an then they send you a new logbook through the post ??? how simple hahaha


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2009)

shannon said:


> Just send photos and brief explanation what you have done to DVLA with your log book they will send you a new log book saying your van is now motorhome there is no charge for this. sometimes it helps when your MOT needs doing depending on the weight you can usually get it done at a normal MOT garage as with a car. Hope this helps. Alfie



I think this is right up to 3500 kgs type 4 test i.e a car testing station can MOT over 3500 mam then type 7 commercial testing station.

That said a lot of testing stations nowadays do all vehicles in order to make it  a viable business proposition.

Channa


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (May 5, 2009)

channa said:


> I think this is right up to 3500 kgs type 4 test i.e a car testing station can MOT over 3500 mam then type 7 commercial testing station.
> 
> That said a lot of testing stations nowadays do all vehicles in order to make it  a viable business proposition.
> 
> Channa



The OP is not talking about MOT testing!


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2009)

oldiebutgoodie said:


> The OP is not talking about MOT testing!



I was referring to Shannons post ( which I quoted ) but it is here again for convenience as you can see there is reference to MOT's

Just send photos and brief explanation what you have done to DVLA with your log book they will send you a new log book saying your van is now motorhome there is no charge for this. sometimes it helps when your MOT needs doing depending on the weight you can usually get it done at a normal MOT garage as with a car. Hope this helps. Alfie 

I was working on the inference that a conversion can change the MOT requirement on the new weight of the vehicle considering the paraphenalia contained therein .....Sorry you havent found my post of interest or value 

No intention to cause confusion 

Channa


----------

